# CVA Shot Gun Choke Tubes



## buttplate (Aug 21, 2010)

I have two CVA shotguns and thought I would pattern both to see which I would take with me to get Mr Tom turkey. 

Well I shot both and am not happy with the pattern that either shot. I started with 90 graines and went to 100. Has anyone used other turkey choke tubes in the Optima? It came with a CVA Turkey Full. I checked the manual and it states that I can use a Winchester or Browning choke tube. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gumbo1 (Aug 21, 2010)

I love my remington Turkey Super Full. It was less than $20, and out of my 870, it shoots a pattern like a softball at 25 yards, a soccerball at 30 and basketball at 40. I run 3 inch #4 Remington Nitro's. 
Hope it works for ya.


----------



## majg1234 (Aug 22, 2010)

black powder shotty's are different try loading some more shot and less powder or change wads or over the powder cards...too often the wads/cards blow up the pattern,in a BP shotty it is not all the function of the choke or choke tube,my CVA double shoots well if i load a "square load" (same volume of shot and powder) and I load the shot into tubes of newspaper wraped around a 5/8 wooden dowel ties @ both ends with dental floss one over the powder wad and the  same over the shot cartridge.I make the cards from the cardboard that comes with new shirts,,,read some stuff on this forum for help and good luck
http://www.muzzleloadingforum.com/


----------



## buttplate (Aug 29, 2010)

*Shot Cards*

Does anyone make your on shot cards? I am new are the BP shotgun world and someone mentioned that I could make my own shot cards. Do you make them with a punch or cut them out scissors. I tried the scissors but the edges were not smooth.

I went to BassPro shop but they didn't have shot cards without the shotcups to go with them.


----------

